# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Duda sobre Criss Angel

## Servasky

hola! he entrado hoy al blog de magia, y he leido el artículo en el que Morgan Stebler reta a Criss Angel. 

No me llama la atención el hecho de que le rete, sino la frase que dice: 

“Alguien tiene que ocuparse de los millones de fanáticos de la magia legítima. Estoy cansado de ver como les faltan el respeto y los someten a una “magia” que es plena en trucos de cámara y escasa en talento.”

¿Quiere decir que C.Ángel "truca" sus videos? 

¿Quiere decir que juegos tan espectaculares como el de caminar por el agua o levitación entre dos edificios no son más que "efectos especiales" como los que podríamos ver en cualquier película?

Si fuera así, uno de los pilares de mis creencias en la magia se vendría abajo totalmente: La cámara nunca "hace" el truco ya que todo mago que se precie no se permitiría semejante engaño.

----------


## shark

> hola! he entrado hoy al blog de magia, y he leido el artículo en el que Morgan Stebler reta a Criss Angel. 
> 
> No me llama la atención el hecho de que le rete, sino la frase que dice: 
> 
> “Alguien tiene que ocuparse de los millones de fanáticos de la magia legítima. Estoy cansado de ver como les faltan el respeto y los someten a una “magia” que es plena en trucos de cámara y escasa en talento.”
> 
> ¿Quiere decir que C.Ángel "truca" sus videos? 
> 
> *¿Quiere decir que juegos tan espectaculares como el de caminar por el agua o levitación entre dos edificios no son más que "efectos especiales" como los que podríamos ver en cualquier película?*
> ...


no hombre, lo hace con sus superpoderes.  8-)

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Si fuera así, uno de los pilares de mis creencias en la magia se vendría abajo totalmente: La cámara nunca "hace" el truco ya que *todo mago que se precie no se permitiría semejante engaño*.


Por eso mismo lo reta, Chriss Angel hace cosas imposibles, demasiado impopsibles y encima sin ángulos flacos.

----------


## Servasky

> no hombre, lo hace con sus superpoderes.  8-)


Sinceramente creo que el tono de esa respuesta es de lo más inapropiado.

No entiendo entonces como puede estar orgulloso de lo que hace...cualquiera podría, con dinero y ciertos conocimientos ya tienes montado un efecto espectacular...

----------


## shark

> no hombre, lo hace con sus superpoderes.  8-)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Sinceramente creo que el tono de esa respuesta es de lo más inapropiado.
> 
> No entiendo entonces como puede estar orgulloso de lo que hace...cualquiera podría, con dinero y ciertos conocimientos ya tienes montado un efecto espectacular...


¿que tono? 8-)

----------


## Servasky

¿Alguien más puede dar su opinión al respecto?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Que lo que hace Chriss Angel es mentira no es una opinión, es una certeza, aunque de alguna forma se gestionará en Circo del Sol. (Además hace pactos con Britney Spears..)

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Yo.

Criss Angel es un maquillaje que levita. Está muy bien para entretenerte un poquitín, y más si eres una quinceañera hipersexuada. Más allá, no veo utilidad a su nombre. La magia exige limpieza, y el maquillaje no hace más que obstruir los poros. Los trucos de cámara son indecentes tanto para su espectáculo como para ciertas propagandas para vender efectos de magia que sin ayuda de los PC's no venderían, o venderían pocos. Es espectacular ver como Criss Angel se convierte en Jesús o en un funambulista con suerte, ¿pero no visteis cómo Buzz Light Year volaba? Y nadie dice que sea mago. ¿Y qué me decís de cuando la bruja de blancanieves consigue hacer que en su espejo se vea a un señor que da un parte de belleza? Criss Ángel es caca.

----------


## Servasky

Lo cierto es que llevo muy poco tiempo en esto de la magia, y vi hace unos dias los videos del agua y del vuelo entre dos edificios.

Me comí la cabeza un tiempo pensando en como podía haber hecho el del agua, que fue el que me impactó realmente, dado que no se me pasó por la cabeza (ni remotamente) que pudiera ser un truco de cámara ya que como dije antes, no creía que los "magos" se aprovecharan de esas "técnicas".

En fin, una tremenda decepción al saber que existen farsantes de ese calibre...

----------


## Blakito

¿¿¿Qué Morgan Strebler ha dicho eso :Confused: 

VIVA MORGAN STREBLER!!!.

Adoremos a Morgan (frase made in Berlín  :Lol: )

Al principio me pareceía un poco....raro ese chico...pero ahora nada....ya le he pillado cariño  :Lol:   :Lol:  voy a llamarlo al teléfono para darle la enhorabuena por mojarse.

¡¡¡¡Que Angel doble cucharas como lo hace MORGAN!!!!

Seguro que sólo sabe decir: "Ok, now tszeck the zzpoon....iz gonna bend.....watxz......itz bending.........itz bending..........ok ¿how muxz do you want....?.

 :Lol:   :Lol:  .

Saudos.

----------


## Servasky

Aquí tienes el link con la noticia: 

http://blogdemagia.com/2007/09/05/mo...ion-de-camara/

----------


## letang

http://magic.about.com/od/biosonfamo...5magicyear.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criss_Angel
Criss Angel won the Academy of Magical Arts' Magician of the Year award in 2005[4] and the IMS Magician of the year in 2001 and 2004.

Criss Angel, mago del año de 2005 por la Academia de las Artes Mágicas.
Y mago del año en 2.001 y 2.004 por el IMS (International Magicians Society - Sociedad Internacional de Magos)

El título de mago del año no se le da a cualquiera...

Criss sabe hacer mucho más que trucos de cámara. Y yo siempre he sido de la opinión de usar todos los medios que estén a tu alcance.
Si tengo un teatro en el que la disposición de las butacas me permite hacer un engaño que sólo se ve desde ese ángulo, aprovecho esa circunstancia y me aprovecho de que los ángulos malos no se van a ver.

Si mi público me va ver a través de una televisión, aprovecho que puedo elegir el ángulo preciso en cada momento para que las cosas se vean de la mejor manera posible.
Si puedo usar extras para potenciar un efecto, lo uso.

¿Cuál se puede considerar hoy en día el mejor mago del mundo?
¿David Copperfield?
Pues él también se ha ayudado de las cámaras, y de los compinches.

----------


## swaze

a ver creo que decir que Criss Angel es "caca" es quizás un poco demasiado excesivo. No es el mejor mago del mundo, por mucho titulo que le den, eso lo sabemos todos.

Como dice Letang sus trucos no solo se basan en usar la cámara  sabe hacer otros trucos. Ahora bien..¿usar todo lo que este a nuestro alcance? pues si, en eso estoy de acuerdo contigo, siempre, claro esta, que sigamos haciendo magia...en el momento en que mas que magia parece una escena sacada de la ultima superproducción de Hollywood, ya la hemos pifiado.

Y Criss peca de eso y pro eso es tan criticado, todos los magos usan ángulos, ya sea porque desde ese angulo es mas espectacular o simplemente porque desde los demás no hay efecto. Pero Criss intenta vendernos la moto, decirnos que el es capaz de volar, de caminar sobre las aguas,etc y no es magia, es un efecto especial...el simplemente actúa...como lo hacia Christopher Reeve al interpretar a superman, el cual levantaba un autobús lleno de gente...y no por eso hacia magia, simplemente era un efecto especial...una actuación.

En definitiva no es lo mismo ayudarse de la camara, ha usar solamente la camara, Criss Angel es un producto, como lo es Britney Spear eso no quita para que haga magia.

----------


## Jeff

> ...Criss sabe hacer mucho más que trucos de cámara. Y yo siempre he sido de la opinión de usar todos los medios que estén a tu alcance.
> Si tengo un teatro en el que la disposición de las butacas me permite hacer un engaño que sólo se ve desde ese ángulo, aprovecho esa circunstancia y me aprovecho de que los ángulos malos no se van a ver...


Qué gran verdad dices amigo Letang!, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, en todos los puntos.

O es acaso que Jorge Blas no usaria nunca trucos de camaras en television para llegar a su fin?. No defiendo a Criss ni a Copperfield, ni a Hans Klock etc... pero debo decir mi opinion y esta es que desde los primeros ilusionistas (Houdin, Lafayette etc...) han utilizado los sistemas mas moderno de su tiempo y mucha "supercherias", para llevar a sus publicos la emocion de la magia (todos los metodos posibles). Ahora, Paul Daniels, Copperfield y muchisimos mas usaron y siguen usando los mas diversos metodos para lograr su cometido: ilusionar con la magia. Da igual como sea.

Claro esta que quien va de rockero o con una pinta diferente choca con varios principios de profanos, magos noveles etc...(y bien que le queda el look a Luis Pardo y no me choca!).

Pero dejenme decirles que la magia de escenario y la de gran escala, es muy (para no decir totalmente) diferente en aspectos tecnicos que la magia de close up o que la magia general inclusive. Asi que no pueden decir sin conocimientos "in situ", que no es una magia "limpia" o que es juego de camaras. Que no le gusten?, pués vale, cada opinion es libre, pero no puede "acusar" de ser un truco de camara.

Como dice Letang, si a este señor le han dado varios reconocimientos y le dan su aprobacion y apoyo, varias asociacion de ilusionismo (SAM, IBM entre otras) es por algo.

Pero lo que no se puede decir es que cuando uno vea y no entienda como hizo un truco Criss Angel, sale mas facil decir que es un truco de camara que adivinar y romperse el coco del proceso de creacion del truco y todo lo demas que conlleva , llevarlo a cabo.

Con todo el respeto a los foreros, no quiero entrar ni en polemicas ni nada por el estilo. Es solo mi opinion, porque cansa un poco que cada 2 por 3, aparece criticas sobre el modus operandi en la elaboracion de GI a G. escala de Criss Angel, las cuales estan formentadas, en su mayoreria por congeturas por partes de personas con poca o ninguna experiencia en GI y no por personas que trabajen con GI y a gran escala, aportando dudas razonables sobre los procesos de elaboracion de trucos realizados por Criss Angel, pudiendo asi cuestionar su calidad de "mago" e "ilusionista". 

Saludos

----------


## Servasky

Jeff, entonces según tu, Criss Angel no utiliza trucos de cámara? Yo no tengo ni idea de si lo hace o no, pero no le veo ningún merito si los utiliza ya que eso no le destaca como mago, cualquiera podría hacerlo... o tu cuando ves una peli que un tio vuela dices, ala como lo hará?

PD. ¿Qué es GI?

----------


## ignoto

Grandes Ilusiones.

Criss Angel es un gran mago por mérito propio...que tiene la desgracia de ser conocido entre los principiantes por sus vídeos promocionales.

Es algo así como si se tuviera en cuenta la capacidad de conducción deportiva de Fernando Alonso por el anuncio de la cerveza sin alcohol.

Los que lo critican ¿Habéis visto sus trabajos con cámara negra? ¿Su metamorfosis con una cortina de humo?

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Jamás. Sólo le he visto más joven en una entrevista con Tony Hassini. Puede que me lleve mi odio al maquillaje y los oros..

----------


## Jeff

Vamos a ver Servasky, estamos debatiendo que todos los medios para lograr la ilusion son validos, entre ellos los de camaras. Las grandes ilusiones (GI) a gran escala o simplemente las ilusiones (como suele llamarse normalmente), se realizan usando todos los medios.

Si te sientes desilusionado de Criss Angel por usar camaras, estate tambien desilusionado de Copperfield, Blaine, Klock, Pendragon's y un largo etc... Las camaras de television no son el principal factor de la realizacion de una GI, esta el secreto en si, el truco, los compinches, la ropa especial, los hilos, las cajas, las cuchillas falsas, los dobles fondos, los espejos, los animales mecanicos (eso es un alago para Xavier Tapias  :D ) etc....

No te bases en comentarios superfluos de terceros, cuando realmente lo que busca es desacreditar a un artista, un gran artista.

Para hacer memoria, en 1981, cuando Copperfield hizo desaparecer el avion, se le acuso de trucos de camaras, quizas de forma mas severa que la manera que se jusga ahora a Criss, imaginate lo que dijeron cuando hizo desaparecer la estatua de la libertad.

Tomatelo con calma y disfruta la magia de Criss Angel y de todos los demas grandes magos del panorama mundial, que tenemos la suerte de ver magia por doquier, y eso es bueno para nosotros.

Saludos

----------


## angelilliks

he visto muchos trucos de Criss Angel y de momento no he visto que use ni un truco de cámara.

Además puedo decir que en el truco de "caminar" por encima del agua no se usan cortes de cámara ni falta que hace, eso sí, todos lo sque hay en la piscina (dentro) están comprados. Si se puediera revelar el truco se vería más claramente que no los necesita pero bueno...

Y en las levitaciones cortas (de baja altura) tampoco hay cortes de cámara, pero hay mucho ángulo malo y nunca hay nadie delante de Criss (obviamente).

Luego se pone a "rajarse" el brazo para sacar una moneda y todo el mundo aplaude eso...

También he visto unos juegecillos que hace con cigarrillos que es lo más parecido a la manipulación que debe haber hecho en los últimos años por lo menos. Y en mi opinión, su técnica (en algunas partes, en otras es bastante buena) deja un poco que desear.

Y hizo un jueguecito de un huevo y un limón dentro de una naranja sacando luego un pollito que eso no se lo traga ni dios, aparte de que se le ve el truco a leguas...

Lo de los premios... Si los trucos de sus juegos son totalmente secretos, los jueces entregarán un premio al mago que haya dado más espectáculo y no al más técnico... Un premio de ese talla se puede conceder a alguien que no sepa manejar una baraja, ni bolas, ni monedas... Sólo basta que en el año haga levitaciones y caminar por el agua y tienes la mitad del premio (que yo nunca lo ganaré, pero Criss no se lo merece por su técnica).

A mi Criss Angel me gusta, pero solo para un ratito y ver el espectáculo, porque no tiene nada que aportar a la magia.

Un saludo.

----------


## Blakito

> Y hizo un jueguecito de un huevo y un limón dentro de una naranja sacando luego un pollito que eso no se lo traga ni dios, aparte de que se le ve el truco a leguas...
> 
> Un saludo.


Ah sí? Pues yo me lo tragué cuando Jorge lo hizo en Ankawa......

----------


## angelilliks

No tuve el placer de ver a Jorge, pero seguro que lo realizó infinitamente mejor que Criss. La aparición del pollito sinceramente la hizo tan y tan mal queme puse a reír.
Quizás si hubiera visto hacer el truco a Jorge ni siquiera hubiera visto el truco. Ëso y otras cosas demuestran que como manipulador es la peste de los magos.
Un saludo.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Me voy arrepintiendo por momentos de mi comentario, pero angelilliks, en lo de caminar sobre el agua SÍ hay cortes de cámara. Se presentan varias vistas y para ello se cortan escenas.

----------


## angelilliks

Bueno, me refería a que no hay trucos raros con las cámaras, que todo está hecho en ese momento y la imagen no se altera más que para el montaje de las escenas.
Un saludo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Supongo que Grandes Ilusiones.

Letang, yo también opino como tu, pero es el eterno debate ...

¿Hasta que punto es una "trampa" poner la cámara justamente en el ángulo que toca para crear el efecto?

Teniendo en cuenta que muchos (muchisimos) juegos que se hacen también requieren justamente de un solo ángulo bueno podria pasar por "No trampas". Por decir el ejemplo más claro que se me ocurre és la Balducci.

----------


## Petrus

En mi opinión la diferencia está en los siguientes enunciados que aparecián (cuando yo era chico) en TV cuando un mago iba a actuar: 

- Lo que usted está por ver no está editado, es una sola toma sin cortes.

- Usted va a experimentar lo mismo que experimentaría si estuviese en el estudio viendo al mago en vivo. 

Eso era para borrar toda sospecha. 

Respeto a Angel (como respeto a Blaine, a Copperfield, a Burton, a Hennings, y todos los magos que impulsan la magia más allá de sus límites) pero creo que se pasa un pelín tomando en cuenta esos 2 puntos.

----------


## Trus

Nunca Un efecto se Hace sin ningún punto flaco o ángulo malo...

En mi modesta Opinión, Criss Angel es un grandísimo Actor, y un buen Ilusionista, pero, no lo olvidemos, Los Superpoderes, no existen. (Y fijate que a tamariz le doy un airecillo a un Superman xDDD)

saludos!

----------


## Goreneko

Los utiliza, pero eso es revelar un secreto y no está permitido en este foro.

Exactamente, estamos revelando el 'truco' de un juego, que por cutre que sea, no deja de ser un secreto...

Un saludo.

----------


## aprendiz_nacho

Yo, desde mi opinion de novato, y mi falta de conocimientos, nunca me llego a convencer criss. 

No se si es por que a mi me gusta una magia como mas de cerca, no verle en un video levitando. 
O por que lo que me gusta es que el mago hable y te haga creer con sus palabras, como mas a la antigua, no?

Espero que mi opinion no ofenda a nadie, ni siquiera llegue a molestarle, y por favor, soy novato, si me equivoco corregidme y estare de lo mas agradecido.

De todas formas queria contar una anecdota graciosa de una amiga, (quinceañera para los que les interese  :117: ) que creia que volaba y atravesaba cristales por que usaba un 5% su mente mas que los demas. jejeje... creo que le cogi mania por culpa de esa amiga mia.

----------


## zhoraida

PObrecico mi niño.... no se metan con su maquillaje o con sus pintas por Dios...
Mas de una vez he dicho que es un gran actor... un gran artista y lo que hace sea como sea es arte. Llena un teatro entero, la gente le aplaude, le gusta que mas quiere :Confused: 
El publico pide una cosa y el se lo da, tal y como hacemn los directores o guionistas... nada mas....
No me pegueis: "esto es un negocio como cualquier otro"
Un saludo
P.D: prometo no pintarme mas como el

----------


## Tereso

> Jeff, entonces según tu, Criss Angel no utiliza trucos de cámara? Yo no tengo ni idea de si lo hace o no, pero no le veo ningún merito si los utiliza ya que eso no le destaca como mago, cualquiera podría hacerlo... o tu cuando ves una peli que un tio vuela dices, ala como lo hará?
> 
> PD. ¿Qué es GI?


Servasky,  Cris Angel utiliza (y muchos) trucos de cámara, no cualquiera los puede hacer, ¿Sábes cuanto cuesta caminar sobre el agua o pagarle a un lisiado para ser "partido por la mitad"? La producción de Angel es genial en ese sentido, y en la escala de la televisión es donde se debería medir.  Yo también me decepcioné al saber ciertas cosas de Angel en su momento, sin embargo, es magia televisiva y vale todo.

La cantidad de dinero que le pone a sus ilusiones es una cantidad que ronda en, cuando menos, estratosférica.

El mérito que le doy es que sus producciones estan bien hechas, difunde la magia, impresiona a muchos, el mérito que le quito es que usa demasiadisisisisisisisisisísimos cortes de cámara, cambios de ángulos y muchísimos compinches.

Si quieres revisa mi blog, http://descargasited.blogspot.com/ , tengo un video de Cris de Youtube, convencete tu mismo del resultado, pero eso si, siempre debemos respetar el trabajo de otros magos, por adversos que estos nos sean.

Te recomiendo que no te dejes decepcionar por nadie, solamente por ti mismo.

Evalúa todo en su contexto, preocúpate cuando veas  a Tamariz usar cortes de cámara :Wink1: 

saludos.

----------


## Servasky

A mi sigue sin parecerme magia usar cortes de cámara y compinches. tiene muy poco mérito en mi opinión. Que se gaste la pasta en otra cosa, pero que no intente hacer ver que es un super mago...

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

ited, me parece que tu opinión es de las mejores vertidas aquí. Más pensada que escupida. Y muy buena la historia del dinero y el amor.

----------


## KAI__

¿a que llamais truco de camara?

por que hay muchos de sus trucos desvelados y si hay cortes de camara para nada los necesita

lo que si hace es manipular el entorno con una preparacion excesiva y comprar a la gente

¿andar por el agua truco de camara? ¿y que una carta levite dando vueltas no es imposible? ¿por que no decis que es un truco de camara? ¿`por que sabeis como se hace? siempre hay un truco pero no es lo mismo preparar una piscina que una carta.

como mago actua en un teatro todas las semanas y si habeis visto alguna de sus actuaciones podreis comprobar lo espectacular ,distinto  o coreografico  que resulta el espectaculo.

yo no voy a  judgar si merece o no sus premios pero si creo que ilusiona a mucha gente y eso tiene su merito.

----------


## siddel77

Criss angel no es mago es un trucho, si buscas en youtube hay un video que te muestra que la levitación entre 2 edificios está hecha con trucos de cámara pues las soombras en el piso desaparecen completamente de un momento a otro, o sea, que son dos momentos separados en el tiempo. Además de usar trucos de cámara los usa mal.
Otra cosa es que utiliza actores como público, vi un pedazo de  su programa y cuando levitó un señor se vió sorprendido desde un ángulo en el que ni el más tonto se sorprendería.
Repito Criss Angel no es mago, simplemente es un actor que hace un programa muy popular en televisión

----------


## iscariote

Siddel, eres tu mejor mago que criss angel?

----------


## Jog

A mi Cris Angel me gustó durante mis tiempos de profano.
Despues de ver el vaso de agua convertirse en cerveza( :Confused: ?) me dije a mi mismo... hay tres opciones:

a) El tipo es alquimista (entonces no es mago)
b) El tipo tiene superpoderes (por ende no es mago)
c) Le pago unos billetes a la señorita para que diga que el jugo de manzana tiene gusto a cerveza (o sea, no es mago)

Hace no mucho hablaba con Pablo Pol (un genial mago y profesor) y concluímos que lo que hace Angel solamente vende en EE.UU... 

A  mi personalmente me parece mucho más mágico un "banditas de copperfield" (quantum bandits) o una mosqueta de nueces bien hecha. 

(El truco de la aplanadora es lamentable)

He dicho

----------


## Arnau

haber... si te fijas, en youtube estan destripados la mayoria de trucos de criss angel...

bueno, pues lo que habeis dicho, es decir, que ese señor, sabe magia, es evidente y tal, pero ha visto que si truca los videos los efectos son impresionantes, y de esa forma se hace más popular, que esto se traduce a más rico

y el de caminar sobre el agua, ... bueno, a este no le hace falta trucaje del video, ni angulos especiales de la camara, sinó que simplemente necesita contractar a extras para la piscina... (bueno, no voy a destriparlo más (aun que se lo merezca, pero esto ya lo hacen en el youtube))

u bueno, pues ahí mi opinión de criss. seria buen mago, pero se dió cuenta de que con trucajes engañaba más y se hacia más rico, y que gran elección tomó! a cambio de su honor de mago, pasó a ser rico!  el sueño de todo humano, el poder! ser rico!!!


bueno, pues ya esta

salud!

----------


## nodrius

yo el problema que le veo a criss angel es que es un poco un "mago perras", es decir, no hace magia, se gasta las perras, usease los cuartos, en comprar cosas que lo hacen todo por el.

----------


## Juandi

En realidad, siempre que se hace una toma (fotográfica, sonora, cinematográfica) de un hecho, de alguna manera se está distorsionando la realidad.

Por ejemplo, cuando se hace una foto de un amigo delante de una catedral, se busca su lado más fotogénico, se agacha uno para que parezca más alto, se pone de lejos para que se le vea de cuerpo entero... y se intenta no sacar en la foto la cagada de perro que estaba al lado. Vamos, que uno no procura sacar a nuestro amigo como es, sino sacarlo más guapo de lo que es. Por otro lado, si fuese otra persona la que hiciese la fotografía, el resultado sería distinto.

Aunque, en rigor, no podemos decir que la imagen sea falsa, lo cierto es que no se trata de una “verdad absoluta” sino de una “verdad subjetiva”, la de la persona que tomó la foto. Su verdad.

En periodismo se dice algo parecido. Si dos o más personas te narran un mismo hecho del cual han sido testigos lo harán, sin duda, de forma diferente. Todas son distintas y, sin embargo, todas son verdaderas. Cuando varios periodistas relatan el mismo evento, por ejemplo, un partido de fútbol, ofrecerán distintas perspectivas. A esto se le llama pluralidad. Lo malo es que también es la excusa perfecta para justificar la falta de ecuanimidad que con demasiada frecuencia nos disparan.

Al igual que no todos los periodistas son ecuánimes y juiciosos en sus relatos, tampoco todas las formas de “retratar” un número de magia son igualmente legítimas. No estoy de acuerdo con que, puesto que ya estamos haciendo trampas “aquí vale todo” ni tampoco creo que “todo vale igual”. Pero encuentro verdaderamente difícil establecer el punto donde empieza y donde termina tal legitimidad.

En otro foro, hablando de este mismo tema, expuse mi opinión al respecto. 

A mí, personalmente, ya no me preocupa si se rebasan o no los límites de la honestidad, entre otras cosas, porque considero imposible determinar cuales son esos límites. Pero también se debe a que he encontrado una respuesta que, al menos para mí, me sirve. Y es la siguiente: *La valoración final que me merece un mago es la que puedo obtener cuando lo veo actuar en directo*, de verdad. 

Creo que con un ejemplo me explicaré mucho mejor: Si cuando escucho a un cantante en directo noto que hay una diferencia muy grande con lo que puedo oír en sus discos, llegaré a la conclusión de que en los estudios de grabación se han hecho demasiadas trampas. En una palabra, que me están tomando el pelo con sus discos.

Con un mago me ocurre lo mismo. Si cuando lo veo en directo veo que da mucho menos de sí de lo que se ofrece por televisión, tendré que pensar que es un bluff, que el medio televisivo con todo el arsenal de trucos a su alcance ha llevado a cabo más tretas de las razonables. *A mí me da igual el tipo de artimañas que hayan utilizado.*

Con respecto a Criss Angel, que es el que ha dado origen a toda esta discusión y siguiendo mis criterios, diré que:

1 – Criss Angel utiliza, indudablemente, trucos propios de la televisión, imposibles de llevar a cabo en una actuación en vivo.

2 - *Considero que la deshonestidad de dichos trucos es directamente proporcional a la medida en que se desvirtúen las cualidades propias del actuante.* (Esta regla de medir es la misma que aplico a todos, caiga quien caiga).

3 - Como quiera que prácticamente la mayoría de los efectos que presenta Angel en la pantalla están altamente falseados por técnicas propias de la televisión, siendo muy pocos los que serían ejecutables fuera de este medio, la valoración que me merece este mago es, para decirlo de una forma suave, flojita.

Naturalmente, todo lo expuesto es una opinión personal.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## ignoto

> Criss angel no es mago es un trucho, si buscas en youtube hay un video que te muestra que la levitación entre 2 edificios está hecha con trucos de cámara pues las soombras en el piso desaparecen completamente de un momento a otro, o sea, que son dos momentos separados en el tiempo. Además de usar trucos de cámara los usa mal.
> Otra cosa es que utiliza actores como público, vi un pedazo de  su programa y cuando levitó un señor se vió sorprendido desde un ángulo en el que ni el más tonto se sorprendería.
> Repito Criss Angel no es mago, simplemente es un actor que hace un programa muy popular en televisión


Vamos a ver... ¿Por qué confundes un vídeo promocional con un juego de magia?

¡Ah, si!

Porque no ves mas magia que la del youtube y, con suerte, algo en televisión.

Pues que sepas que Criss Angel es un mago como la copa de un pino. Otra cosa es que en televisión haga alguna otra cosa. El dinero es el dinero y yo haría lo mismo en su lugar.

Por no hablar de que en vídeos promocionales he visto burradas mayores de magos de menos calibre.

Primero se aprende y después se opina. 
En caso contrario se consigue quedar como un ignorante.

----------


## ignoto

> A mi Cris Angel me gustó durante mis tiempos de profano.
> Despues de ver el vaso de agua convertirse en cerveza(?) me dije a mi mismo... hay tres opciones:
> 
> a) El tipo es alquimista (entonces no es mago)
> b) El tipo tiene superpoderes (por ende no es mago)
> c) Le pago unos billetes a la señorita para que diga que el jugo de manzana tiene gusto a cerveza (o sea, no es mago)
> 
> Hace no mucho hablaba con Pablo Pol (un genial mago y profesor) y concluímos que lo que hace Angel solamente vende en EE.UU... 
> 
> ...


´

Lo de la cerveza no es ccreación de Criss Angel. Tiene sabor a cerveza (mala, pero con los meados de gato que van en algunas botellas de "marca" nadie se asombra) y apariencia de cerveza aunque no tiene alcohol.

Lo de la apisonadora es un efectazo...si entiendes de magia.

Y las tonterías de las gomitas y el trile te gustan porque como aficionado no conoces mas que la magia de cerca.

Es bastante habitual el ver como gente que porque sabe hacer dos cosas con cartas y una con monedas se dedica a tirar por tierra la magia escénica... que ni tienen capacidad para representar ni sabrían por dónde empezar.

Supongo que encuentran mas sencillo atacar el arte de los demás.

¿Qué has ideado tú que supere a la moneda en la lata?

----------


## ignoto

> yo el problema que le veo a criss angel es que es un poco un "mago perras", es decir, no hace magia, se gasta las perras, usease los cuartos, en comprar cosas que lo hacen todo por el.


Cosas como la moneda en la lata ¿No?

----------


## iscariote

Casi totalmente de acuerdo con ignoto. Angel es mago

----------


## Jog

> Lo de la cerveza no es ccreación de Criss Angel. Tiene sabor a cerveza (mala, pero con los meados de gato que van en algunas botellas de "marca" nadie se asombra) y apariencia de cerveza aunque no tiene alcohol.
> 
> Lo de la apisonadora es un efectazo...si entiendes de magia.
> 
> Y las tonterías de las gomitas y el trile te gustan porque como aficionado no conoces mas que la magia de cerca.
> 
> Es bastante habitual el ver como gente que porque sabe hacer dos cosas con cartas y una con monedas se dedica a tirar por tierra la magia escénica... que ni tienen capacidad para representar ni sabrían por dónde empezar.
> 
> Supongo que encuentran mas sencillo atacar el arte de los demás.
> ...


O talvez sea la belleza de lo simple lo que me gusta de las banditas y las mosquetas... Que alguno me diga que Criss Angel es mejor mago que Lavand, y prometo no continuar con mis opiniones en este tema...

Y porque es necesario que ande inventando genialidades para poder criticar o no a alguien? Acaso no se trata de eso el tema? No estamos hablando de los efectos de Criss Angel? Cuantos de ustedes defensores de Criss Angel han ideado algun superefecto? No, claro, para criticar hay que ser un genio, pero la licencia para defenderlo es gratuita!!! Por favor!!! 

Cuantos mensajes hay que tener en este foro para estar habilitado para desmerecer la opinion de los demás? Y cuantos para que dejen de desmerecer la propia?

Por otra parte, estimado ignoto, no solo comentarte que se algo más de dos cosas con las cartas, sino que además tengo el placer y el orgullo de trabajar para un campeón mundial de magia... (pretendía jugar el As bajo mi manga más adelante, pero la situación lo amerita).

Y a ver si aflojas con eso de desmerecer la opinion de los demás, que en el poco tiempo que tengo en el foro noté que es constante en tu persona.

¿Que has ideado tu que supera las tres migas de pan?

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

> Cuantos de ustedes defensores de Criss Angel han ideado algun superefecto? No, claro, para criticar hay que ser un genio, pero la licencia para defenderlo es gratuita!!! Por favor!!!


He ideado y publicado efectos y alguno de ellos lo ejecutan magos...cobrando por ello.

Y no es que Cris Angel (mago de escena) sea mejor mago que Réné Lavand (mago de cerca) pero por lo menos se escribe el sus charlas en lugar de contratar a alguien como hace el Sr. Lavand (dicho por él mismo en presencia de testigos entre los cuales me cuento).
Eso sin contar con que no tengo el placer de conocer personalmente a Criss Angel, pero si que conozco a Réné Lavand y la impresión que me dió es de la mas profunda antipatia. Cualquiera que me conozca y sepa como es mi carácter ya se imagina cómo es ese señor.

----------


## ignoto

> ¿Que has ideado tu que supera las tres migas de pan?
> 
> Saludos


Tal vez los efectos que he ideado yo no sean tan buenos, lo cual siempre es opinable, pero al menos tanto el efecto como la charla son mios.

No necesito pagarle a alguien para que me componga lo que tengo que decir.

Yo no trabajo con ningún campeón mundial pero me codeo con varios de ellos. Al menos uno lleva en su repertorio un efecto mio. ¿Te vale eso?

----------


## Pardo

Alguien ha visto a Criss en directo :Confused: ?? Es entonces cuando teneis que opinar si es bueno o no.... 

En mi opinion, es un gran mago sobre el escenario, con unos efectos y una puestas en escena deslumbrantes!

Y por otro lado, su programa, guste o no, ha puesto la magia de nuevo en el listón que se merece, pues que en todo el mundo se hable y se vea su programa, es un publicidad para la magia que deberiamos de agredecer todos, pues se habla de nuestro arte!

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Jog

> Y no es que Cris Angel (mago de escena) sea mejor mago que Réné Lavand (mago de cerca) pero por lo menos se escribe el sus charlas en lugar de contratar a alguien como hace el Sr. Lavand (dicho por él mismo en presencia de testigos entre los cuales me cuento).
> Eso sin contar con que no tengo el placer de conocer personalmente a Criss Angel, pero si que conozco a Réné Lavand y la impresión que me dió es de la mas profunda antipatia. Cualquiera que me conozca y sepa como es mi carácter ya se imagina cómo es ese señor.


"Por lo menos escribe sus charlas..."
Lo unico que falta es que contrate a alguien para que le escriba "watch..." que es toda la charla que hace en sus efectos...

"Y la impresión que me dió es de la más profunda antipatía..."
¿Y que tiene que ver la antipatía con sus cualidades como mago? Cuantos viejos simpaticos conoces? Porque no abrimos un tema hablando de la antipatía de Rene Lavand? Estamos mezclando las cosas Ignoto... 
Hagamos una cosa, donde dice Lavand, en mi opinion anterior, reemplazalo por Tamariz... y me volves a contestar...

Si crees que Criss Angel es mejor mago que Tamariz... :roll:

----------


## Jog

> Iniciado por Jog
> 
>  ¿Que has ideado tu que supera las tres migas de pan?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Tal vez los efectos que he ideado yo no sean tan buenos, lo cual siempre es opinable, pero al menos tanto el efecto como la charla son mios.


Y porque es opinable la calidad de tus efectosy los de Lavand y no es opinable la calidad de los efectos de Criss Angel? Porque te molesta que no me guste el tipo de magia que hace? Porque no me pueden gustar más las banditas elásticas, el papel flash y la flipper coin? Y si pueden gustarme, porque eso te da derecho a desmerecer mi opinion? 

Que te gustan más Ignoto, las rubias o las morochas? talvez las pelirrojas? Escualidas o rellenitas? Altas o petisas? yo no me animo a emitir mi opinion antes que la tuya, un desmerecimiento por dia es suficiente para mi...

----------


## ignoto

No, no es mejor mago que Juan.
Tampoco es mejor mago que Daryl Martínez.

Pero en un escenario es una fiera y no es correcto descalificar a alguien por un vídeo promocional y un programa de televisión en el que desde el productor hasta el regidor pasando por el director están por encima del mago en cuanto a decisiones se refiere.

¿Te parece poco efecto el del robot?
¿Su interlude?¿Su metamorfosis con la cortina de humo?
¿La divertidísima presentación de la sierra mecánica con los gnomos?

He visto a Jandro hacer magia de mucho mayor calibre en persona que en los programas de NadaXaquí.
¿Tenemos que juzgarlo solamente por los programas de televisión?
¿Le quitamos su premio?

----------


## Danet

Yo siendo un aficionado del monton (y dando gracias) pienso que comparar magos de distintas modalidades es un poco incoerente, ¿quien es mejor Valentino Rossi o Michael Schumacher? pues cada uno es muy bueno en su especialidad.

Que Cris Angel es mago, creo que es indiscutible, otra cosa es que te guste o no...
Ademas si tiene varios titulos mundiales... sera por algo :P

A la gente le gusta ver gente andando por encima del agua, y cortando a personas en un parque, les ilusiona y les hace pensar... "eso solo puede ser magia", y a mi me gusta ver la cara que se le queda la gente cuando ve un video suyo  :Smile1:

----------


## Jog

Ahora en frío...

Pienso que en los efectos que realiza Criss Angel, los baches de la técnica se pueden tapar con plata...
Osea, no hace falta ser un gran mago, haber practicado meses y meses una técnica, para realizar tales efectos, aunque si hay que tener una cuenta bancaria importante y un buen coreografo.
(lo que me encanta de la magia de escenario es el franeleo con las minitas... jejeje)
Logicamente entiendo al que le gusta, y confieso (de nuevo) que durante mis dias profanos lo disfrutaba... 
Lo que me molesta es que se ataque a los que deferimos del parecer de los "historicos" del foro.
Tregua con Ignoto y perdón si alguno se molestó con este debate

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Ahora en frío...
> 
> Pienso que en los efectos que realiza Criss Angel, los baches de la técnica se pueden tapar con plata...
> Osea, no hace falta ser un gran mago, haber practicado meses y meses una técnica, para realizar tales efectos, aunque si hay que tener una cuenta bancaria importante y un buen coreografo.


Dos cosas: 

- ¿El de 'Watch' no era David Blaine?

- Lo que he remarcado me parece un comentario erróneo (me he sumado a la tregua lingüística para definirlo). Por mucha plata (incluso oro), croeógrafos o lo que sea que tengas, como no practiques y lleves algo dentro no tapas tus defectos técnicos. Vamos, ni por asomo.

----------


## winehouse

Pardo de verdad que casi siempre estoy de acuerdo contigo, un amigo que estuvo en las vegas vi a criss angel en vivo tirarse en un coche al gran cañon y aparecer en el otro lado, el esta 100 % seguro de que se metio en el coche lo vio ahi en su cara......

----------


## lineleon

yo no se si creo que cris angel usa efectos de cam por que si fuera asi carambas que bien lo hace pero que yo tenga entendido criss hasta ahora lo que hace todo es truco como el de palillo que desaparece de su boca o el vaso que levita teniendo las manos juntas en fin criss es un gran ilusionista que se merece todo el respeto de la gente 
los trucos de criss angel son los mejores  :D

----------


## sisly

lineleon, cuantos efectos o juegos (prefiero estos a "truco") de Criss Angel has visto? Pienso que si, es un gran mago, tiene su propio estilo, y verlo en escenario en directo debe ser espectacular, pero no lo considero el "mejor".

----------


## lineleon

Sisly ok talvez puedo aceptar que no sea el mejor pero si debemos aceptar que criss angel hace sus trucos muy limpiamente 
 :Wink:

----------


## BusyMan

> Pardo de verdad que casi siempre estoy de acuerdo contigo, un amigo que estuvo en las vegas vi a criss angel en vivo tirarse en un coche al gran cañon y aparecer en el otro lado, el esta 100 % seguro de que se metio en el coche lo vio ahi en su cara......


Ummm Las Vegas (Nevada).  Gran Cañón (Arizona).

No te estoy corrigiendo, es sólo para que me cuentes, ya que ambos estados se tocan entre sí por una esquinita, si el Gran Cañón queda cerca de Las Vegas... de geografía yanki no ando muy puesto.

----------


## ignoto

> Iniciado por santiago michel
> 
> Pardo de verdad que casi siempre estoy de acuerdo contigo, un amigo que estuvo en las vegas vi a criss angel en vivo tirarse en un coche al gran cañon y aparecer en el otro lado, el esta 100 % seguro de que se metio en el coche lo vio ahi en su cara......
> 
> 
> Ummm Las Vegas (Nevada).  Gran Cañón (Arizona).
> 
> No te estoy corrigiendo, es sólo para que me cuentes, ya que ambos estados se tocan entre sí por una esquinita, si el Gran Cañón queda cerca de Las Vegas... de geografía yanki no ando muy puesto.


Si, hombre. Está justo entre Nueva York y San Francisco pero algo por debajo de Alaska.   :Lol:

----------


## josecitto

Es mi primer post, y eleji este tema por que la verdad miro su show y veo muchos de sus trucos...los de levitacion son todos una mentira...si miran detalladamente en el de los edificios, el sol en las distintas tomas es diferente..cuando aterriza en el edificio en una toma apoya con un pie y en otra con el otro pie...son detalles da pauta de que es todo trucado. este "mago" no hace trucos con cartas tampoco con monedas(ya que para eso hay que practicar y practicar) usa muchisimos espejos y muchisimos mas actores...prefiero a rene lavand...un saludo para todos

----------


## Petrus

Acabo de leer un sinsentido que me dejó un tanto alelado.

¿Cómo que René Lavand es malo porque no escribe sus charlas? 

¿Acaso tratar la charla profesionalmente y darle una idea a un profesional de la materia (escritor) para que la desarrolle no es precisamente lo que un excelente mago, que se preocupa por el más mínimo detalle,  haría? 

¿Acaso alguien cree que David Copperfield escribe sus charlas? 

¿Eso lo hace menos mago? 

¿Alguien cose sus propias sedas, hace la carpintería de sus grandes ilusiones, la música? 

¿Moldean sus F.P. a mano? 

Puff, me voy a leer los comentarios de youtube que tienen más sentido. Por lo menos no pretenden darse por eruditos de la magia...

----------


## Jog

> Acabo de leer un sinsentido que me dejó un tanto alelado.
> 
> ¿Cómo que René Lavand es malo porque no escribe sus charlas? 
> 
> ¿Acaso tratar la charla profesionalmente y darle una idea a un profesional de la materia (escritor) para que la desarrolle no es precisamente lo que un excelente mago, que se preocupa por el más mínimo detalle,  haría? 
> 
> ¿Acaso alguien cree que David Copperfield escribe sus charlas? 
> 
> ¿Eso lo hace menos mago? 
> ...


Usted si que sabe...

----------


## dante

Curioseando por ahí he encontrado unas palabras de Luke Jermay (consultor de Criss Angel y Derren Brown). Que cada uno las interprete como quiera.

"Certain essays remind me of specific performances and places. Others remind me of various TV shows I have worked on. I hold many good memories attached to the writing in this book and some not so good memories.

"The one thing the ideas presented in this book all have in common is that they were formed in part because of the countless 'bad' magic and mentalism shows I have encountered on my journeys. From live performances to certain recent 'TV Stars,' bad magic is simply bad magic.

"It is these 'bad magic/mentalism shows' that are the true inspiration for this book. Without having witnessed so much bad magic and mentalism I would never have been moved to examine my own performances at a deeper level. It was this examination triggered by these performances that inspired my feelings and thoughts as recorded in this book. So in a way I have all the shows that have made me feel sick watching to thank for their inspiration in questioning my own performances at a deeper level.

"It is my hope that you enjoy what is presented in this book. You will of course not agree with everything I have written, and this is the whole point!

The best thing I could ever hope to achieve with this book is to encourage you to question your own performances in the same way I have questioned my own. If you do this, we together are fighting against those bad magic/mentalism shows I know we both hate so much. Together with our love for the art that has given us so much, we now have the chance to give it something back. Lets keep magic and mentalism as exciting to our audiences as it is to us.

----------


## eluis

Señores, sobre gustos colores. La Magia es arte y Criss Angel, te guste más o menos, es un gran artista. Los magos han utilizado siempre las ultimas tecnologías para aplicarlas a sus espectaculos. No sé si Criss habrá editado alguna de sus grabaciones, pero sí le he visto (en DVD) hacer juegos mas o menos clasicos con muy buen resultado. No sé el nivel que tendrán ustedes, pero creo que se le debe un respeto. Creo que lo comentó Ignoto, la moneda en la lata es magia pura. 
Saludos a todos.

----------


## israelpeña

xDD..en varios post vi como se iban desde el punto del tema sobre criss angel y el tipo que lo reto, hasta filosofias de magia pura e impura...

  :roll: 

pero bhue...
sobre criss...bueno..que te puedo decir? es buen mago ook!!..y esque..aunque francamente me he perdido ya varios capitulos de mindfreak..pero po..algunas cosas si se ven como trucos de camaras...(algo que...aunque decepciona un poco...sabes que a lo mejor hay mas trucos asi y ni cuenta te das..xD)
el chiste de la magia es eso no? iusionar a la gente y hacerle creer!! eso es lo bonito (digo yo..)

ejemplo...cuando volo de un edificio a otro. vean la luz; su claridad e intensidad...y la ubicacion del sol.
y las diferencias de ecena...
bieen..truco de camara..ok...
pero, a aquella persona que haya por ejemplo; llegado del trabajo despues de que el jefe la haya gritoneado, la pc se le haya trabado infinidad de veses y hubiera un trafico horrible al regreso..y despues haya visto tal cosa..y almenos..por eso..por haber visto algo tan grande como lo es la magia, su dia no fuese tan malo...tu crees que a esa persona le importaria?..

xD..que lo reten una y otra ves! y que digan lo que digan de la tv..xDD...no encuentro mucha importancia al caso..xDDD...

y si no les gusta criss angel..mi consejo es que: no lo vean! ..xDDDDD :D

----------


## arleco

Detesto los continuos cortes y cambios de cámara, pero lo que más me indigna de Chris Angel es el "falso público".
Se sobreentiende que el tipo no levita ni atraviesa las paredes, pero creo que lo que finalmente hace dudar a los profanos es ese público que se muestra maravillado y que vitorea y aplaude como si el tipo realmente realizara esas proezas en sus caras. Es OBVIO que ese público ve el truco (el arnés, la grúa o lo que fuere) porque nadie puede realizarlo rodeado de gente, pero sin embargo actúa sorprendido, con esa exageración característica de los norteamericanos.
Es un recurso sucio porque a fin de cuentas la credibilidad de CA descansa en esa gente. Por algún extraño motivo, uno tiende a confiar en ellos.
Cada tanto lo veo hacer algo que indica que tiene más técnica de lo que parece, pero la mayoría del material que presenta es para giripollas.

----------


## Mago Gon

editado que salio repetido como los cromos...

----------


## Mago Gon

> Cada tanto lo veo hacer algo que indica que tiene más técnica de lo que parece, pero la mayoría del material que presenta es para giripollas.


Uhmm...comorrr?, personalmente, Criss Angel es un gran artista, y es absurdo el comparar a magos especializados en distintos tipos de magia, no somos "giripollas" por no ver un truco, de eso se trata, y lo digo porque no he pillado ni creo que pille ningun truco suyo...(o de otros  magos grandes), creo que el hecho de que él pueda adornar un poco sus videos (ojo, que no inventarse con el photoshop eh) no significa que no haga magia, vamos a ver, un angulo de camara no hace que nadie se corte un brazo y saque una moneda firmada o ande sobre el agua. 
Ami personalmente (ojo que no es mi mago preferido por cosas de mi estilo de magia)me parece buen mago, ni el mejor...ni un manco...
A la gente le gusta racionalizar (a veces de forma absurda) aquello que no puede entender a la hora de ver magia, y eso lo podemos ver nosotros mismos cuando hagamos algun truco, casi siempre te diran " esque llevabas una carta en la mano y entonces..." o "esque las has cambiado mientras barajaba..." o cosas del estilo, lo que ami me parece una soberana tonteria, a la hora de ver magia hay que ver y disfrutar...
Que si Criss Angel usa espejos y compinches...pues puede, pero nosotros no somos compiches y nos impresionan sus trucos ( los suyos y los de cualquier otro mago profesional).
Que si Criss Angel es mejor mago que Lavand...pues mira, no teeeeengo ni idea, los dos ami me flipan y con eso me vale...

en fin, mi pequeña opinion sobre el tema...

----------


## martamagika

esto es como un dogma de la iglesia o algo parecido... trucos de camara? el ojo al fin y al cabo es una camara humana, la magia tiene un alto porcentaje de juego de angulos con o sin camara. Criss angel es un artista y punto. ni la mitad de los que le critican tanto serian capaces de hacer la décima parte de lo que el hace, rodeado de actores? siempre? creo que no conoceis bien el trabajo de este tipo, en las vegas su cache se revaloriza mes a mes ( y en las vegas solo sirve gente que atraiga clientes , no creo que todos sean actores...)inventa y reiventa juegos nuevos cargados de originalidad, devolvió en usa la magia a la tv y en los mismos estados unidos es un artista muy valorado, casi todo el mundo allí conoce a criss angel y para eso has de ser un artista.. no se por qué de tanta crítica... basta con no verlo no mirarlo, pero claro el deporte nacional del destroza- exitos nos pesa mucho. Triunfó hipotecando su vida para hacer lo que mas le gustaba y por eso se merece un respeto, solo vende arte, no armas

----------


## magikko

Profanos!!! la magia es para maravillar a ellos! Somos magos ¿Está mal explotar todos los recursos?

Si toooooda la gente está pagada, si toooooooodo es un truco de camara y si tooooooooooodo es un efecto de computadora...


¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Y que :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Al final la gente se maravilla, se sorprende y abre los ojos! obvio para eso está hecho el programa! Además, cada mago selecciona sus recursos y utiliza lo que tenga disponible, eso forma el estilo de cada uno.  "El publico falso es el gancho para los profanos" La magia es el arte del engaño, y no me importa por ejemplo si toda la gente de la piscina estaba pagada, muchos "VIERON" que camina sobre el agua y MUCHOS quedaron con la boca abierta: El objetivo se cumplió.

Aqui no hay mejores magos, cada quien es bueno haciendo lo que hace.


Pd: "El arbol de naranja" era falzo y las naranjas no se podían comer... Que "truco" mas sucio y deshonesto..... Que mago mas mentiroso...


Saludos

----------


## Autis

Yo diría que Criss Angel es mejor que David Blaine. Lo que me molesta de Criss Angel no es tanto que use actores, eso se puede pasar por alto porque crea una experiencia para los verdaderos espectadores. Lo que me molesta de Criss Angel es que dicen que usa trucos de edición, por ejemplo cuándo saltó con su moto y desapareció en una bola de fuego para después aparecer triunfante entre el público. 

1. Criss Angel hace un salto en motocicleta 
2. Criss Angel desaparece en una bola de fuego 
3. Criss Angel aparece entre el público y todos le aplauden 

Pero existe la teoría de que fue algo así 

1. Criss Angel aparece entre el público y todos le aplauden 
2. Criss Angel hace un salto en motocicleta 
3. Criss Angel desaparece en una bola de fuego, agregada después, gracias a la magia de la computación 

La verdad no quisiera creer esa versión, porque sería admitir que Criss Angel hace cine en vez de magia y eso es triste. Es muy posible que sea una teoría falsa.

----------


## magic-o

> Jeff, entonces según tu, Criss Angel no utiliza trucos de cámara? Yo no tengo ni idea de si lo hace o no, pero no le veo ningún merito si los utiliza ya que eso no le destaca como mago, cualquiera podría hacerlo... o tu cuando ves una peli que un tio vuela dices, ala como lo hará?
> 
> PD. ¿Qué es GI?


Cris angel utiliza actores y cámaras. Si te sometes a la mierda de youtube te lo explican todo.

----------


## Mago Gon

> Yo diría que Criss Angel es mejor que David Blaine. Lo que me molesta de Criss Angel no es tanto que use actores, eso se puede pasar por alto porque crea una experiencia para los verdaderos espectadores. Lo que me molesta de Criss Angel es que dicen que usa trucos de edición, por ejemplo cuándo saltó con su moto y desapareció en una bola de fuego para después aparecer triunfante entre el público. 
> 
> 1. Criss Angel hace un salto en motocicleta 
> 2. Criss Angel desaparece en una bola de fuego 
> 3. Criss Angel aparece entre el público y todos le aplauden 
> 
> Pero existe la teoría de que fue algo así 
> 
> 1. Criss Angel aparece entre el público y todos le aplauden 
> ...



Macho si fuese tan simple .... el caminar sobre el agua que usaba varias piscinas?...copon si lo quereis ver disfrutadlo! si no no lo mireis!
por cierto, you tube, en cuanto a magia, suelen ser paranoias y paridas, añadiendo la gente que destripa sus propios juegos...
NO es lo mismo adornar e inventarse con el photoshop. Si usa algun actor para atraer a mas gente, lo mismo da! los actores exageraran pero no haran magia!
si usa camaras, pues ole el que el puede seleccionar sus angulos, a quien de nosotros no nos gustaria que siempre se mirase donde queremos?
Dejaos de Criss angeles y blains que si son mejores peores que si camaras que si ovnis... magia, y punto.
No useis youtube para ver magia...usad libros...

----------


## LONGSHOT

Los trucos de camara, han estado hay mucho tiempo y estaran, al respecto quiero aclarar que hablamos de trucos de camara cuando decimos que se ayudan de ciertos angulos para realizar determinados efectos, no que manipulen cortando planos y de mas "cosa que supongo que por desgracia alguna vez habra pasado", por ese lado no se puede criticar a criss, ni por saber poca magia ya que no es su caso, en lo que si que creo que es criticable es el hecho de no costar de un publico real, y si actores y actrices que le apollan y se asombran cuando han de hacerlo.

por otro lado esta critica me huele pantomina de MORGAN STREBLER, el hacerse notar con cosas asi, cuando el tiene un estilo de magia muy distinto y que si mal no recuerdo el tambien se ayuda de hacer efectos de dia cuando le conviene y de noche cuando no quiere que se le vean ciertas "ayudas". ademas de atormantarme con esas camisas tan orteras,"si no lo decia reventava".
Este solo era un apunte personal ya que con lo que han dicho el amigo Jeff y Letang era suficiente.

----------


## Jack

A mí Criss Angel me merece un gran respeto. Qué manía hay siempre de descalificar. Humildad señores, humildad...

----------


## Inmortal

*Yo pense como caminar sobre el agua (me crean o no) pero el me lo gano aunque le hice algunas modificaciones para que mi version sea mejor (esto lo puedes ver en un tema que se encuentra aqui llamado "Mis Grandes Ilusiones")

Y puedo decirte que el del agua no esta editado pero las personas de la alberca son actores (o por lo menos los que estan cerca de donde camina)

Y el de la levitacion de un edificio a otro ciento decirte que es editado, de hecho aqui se explica muy bien como se hizo:

http://mx.youtube.com/watch?v=ggfSbarEsTo*

----------


## martamagika

uff no tengo por donde coger este mensaje! primero me duele un poco que tengas como avatar el arma mas barata y que mas vidas cuesta del mundo pero bueno para gustos los colores. Y otra es que empiezo a cansarme ( problema mio por supuesto )de los mensajes del tipo: claro hombre si eso lo inventé yo lo que pasa es que tamariz me copió, criss angel se adelantó, venga por favor! un poco de seriedad que aquí hay gente muy mayor! otra es que no se si las normas del foro permiten esto pero poner un video donde se divulga un secreto mágico es muy similar ( por no decir igual ) a contarlo directamente. 


Por lo demas decirte que criss angel lo único ( por si no te parece bastante ) es coger juegos e ilusiones de los grandes de la historia y darles una vuelta, vamos como si hiciera la v.1.5. Pocas ilusiones son suyas originales, aunque les da una originalidad muy suya.

----------


## Bubby Barton

> uff no tengo por donde coger este mensaje! primero me duele un poco que tengas como avatar el arma mas barata y que mas vidas cuesta del mundo pero bueno para gustos los colores.


Completamente de acuerdo. Qué mejor hilo que el de Chriss Angel para salirse un momento del mismo y recordar el daño que ha hecho a la humanidad ese artilugio infame. 

uff, ya esta. Ya me he desahogado. Seguid con Chriss Angel.


[/quote]

----------


## Inmortal

*Es tansolo un avatar, no significa que soy un sadico desquisiado con ganas de matar a todo el mundo

Ademas, no se si fui el primero pero de que pense en hacer lo que Criss hizo, si lo ise, si me crees o no, eso no me afecta en nada

Si puse el link del video pero en dado caso de que tenga que removerlo, lo hare cuando un administrador me lo diga, ademas es solo un link, si quieres ver el video o no nadie te obliga a hacerlo.*

----------


## Mago Gon

"modificaciones para que mi version fuera mejor..."

 :shock:  que haces separas el agua? decirte que ya lo hizo Moises y que fue un mar, no una piscina...

probablemente sean estratagemas comerciales...no debemos darles importancia

----------


## martamagika

Ya te lo a pedido alfonso, pero creo que no lo has leido... puedes por favor no escribir en *negrita* y azul es mejor para leer el foro lo hace mas agradable que si nos ponemos todos a escribir en colorines...

Y bueno sobre lo del efecto de criss pues nada no tengo por que creerte ni a ti por que importante entonces no sigamos discutiendo que no llegaremos a ningun lado  :roll:  un saludo!

----------


## Autis

Sí, ése Criss Angel es bueno. Le falta un poco de presentación a sus actos, pero es comprensible ya que el tiempo aire es caro y tiene que acomodar mucha magia en poco tiempo. Lo de que usa actores también lo puedo entender hasta cierto punto, siempre y cuando sean para acrecentar el efecto ante un público genuino, no en lugar de un público genuino. Pero si usa computadoras, no lo afirmo ni lo niego, está pésimo. En resumen, Criss Angel es MAGO. Ahora, David Blaine... él ya no hace magia, hace cosas aburridas que tardan días en acabar. ¿Dónde está la emoci´´on de ver a alguien encerrado en una caja de acrílico?

----------


## DardeX

yo creo que criss angel es un buen ilusionista, ya que sabe cautivar a la gente, pero desde cierto punto de vista hace demasiado teatro, ya que da la impresion de que hacer magia le costara demasiado, que sufriera al hacerlo o que le causara dolor, ya que hace demasiado ruido, empiesa a respirar con fuerza y parece que entrara en trance y pues yo creo que a un profano podria darle la impresion de que es algo hasta doloroso fisicamente lo que el hace, pero a pesar de todo esto considero que cuando hace una manipulacion o un juego con cartas le queda mejor que haciendo los tantos efectos hechos para la television que el tiene, pero bueno, al final como todo programa de television me parese que el suyo es para verlo y disfrutarlo, ya luego uno puede pensar lo que quiera pero mientras tanto vamos a entretenernos con las cosas que hace y dejemos que la television nos distraiga en un momento de aburrimiento.

----------


## Spellman

criss angel es un mago hasta que entras en el mundo de la magia... Vamos, ¿hablamos de hacer magia o de hacer magia "habilidosa"...? Por que es un mago como cualquier otro, ¿o acaso no ilusiona al público? Hace ya tiempo que descubrí su "método", pero, antes de esto, estaba loco por andar sobre el agua o teletransportarme (como se comentaba en el primer mensaje). Además, criss angel no solo hace "juegos con cámaras", ahora estoi trabajando en un proyecto (vease el tema "thru all"en ilusionismo general)  y para él he buscado sobre juego de angel cristo... perdón criss angel... que no usan para nada cámaras. Vale, quizás el de "Yo a través del pedazo de cristal sólido de una tienda de barrio" use sus cosas de "superproducción", pero cualquier juego de magia de salón, también podrían calificarlo de tal a mayor o menor escala. Yo creo que, de una forma u otra, se lo ha currado para dejar al mundo boquiabierto (lo haya hecho como lo haya hecho)

----------


## KOTKIN

Los que piensen que Criss Angel es malo pues que decir...
¡Que os vayáis a la m...!, hay perdón, ¡que os vayáis a LAS VEGAS este verano! ¿para que?, pues para ver su nuevo espectáculo y entonces os daréis cuenta de que es un gran mago.

Y sobretodo no dudéis de que Criss Angel lleva muchísimo tiempo en la magia. He visto pequeñas grabaciones de cuando él era muy jovencito.
La metamorfosis de houdini la presenta desde los 13 años y vi una grabación en la que tenía 20 años, y ya presentaba la metamorfosis SIN CUBRIRSE CON NINGUNA CORTINA sinó con unos cañones que disparaban fuego delante de él (algo que nunca se había echo así) al igual que lo hizo en uno de los capítulos de su programa de TV: Mindfreak
Tambien vi una grabacion de cuando tenía 14 años presentando la ilusion de cortar a una persona en 3.
Su primer intento de levitacion fue a los 14 años, haciendo levitar a su madre sobre una escoba, con esta misma edad tambien lo ví en un video que me gustó mucho (me pareció un video muy emotivo) en el que presentaba la bonita ilusion del bastón bailarín.


Lo de: ¡Que os vayáis a la m...!, ERA UNA TONTERIA, SIMPLEMENTE PURA BROMA para ver si hago reir a alguien.

----------


## Jack

> Lo de: ¡Que os vayáis a la m...!, ERA UNA TONTERIA, SIMPLEMENTE PURA BROMA para ver si hago reir a alguien.


El buen humor nunca está de más   :Lol:

----------


## KOTKIN

Gracias Jack.

----------


## KOTKIN

¡Que pena Que Criss Angel no esté en Las Vegas hasta el verano!, lo digo porque yo voy el 26 de abril a Las Vegas y estaré una semana allí, así que... ¡no podré ver aún su espectáculo!.

----------


## KOTKIN

Para ser exacto, faltan* 167* días para el nuevo espectáculo de Criss Angel.

----------


## zdan

A mí lo de los trucos de cámara... pues no me gustan, supongo que eso es lo que diferencia a Tamariz de Tom Cruise (aparte de que Tamariz es muuucho más rubio... :D ) Pero, bueno, aparte de eso a mí no me gusta verlo porque lo suelo encontrar desagradable.

Aunque hace poco vi un vídeo en el que le preguntaba a una niña pequeña si quería crecer para luego, con el consentimiento de la niña y de la madre la chiquilla ganó unos 20 años y varias tallas de sujetador. Ese juego no me pareció desagradable, me pareció tonto..., poco creíble... (la parte de que la madre y la hija consintieran..., claro, no que la niña desaparezca para aparecer una chica de 25 años en su lugar). No sé, a mí Criss Angel no me gusta como mago, pero no por los trucos de cámara ni compinches que puede usar, sino por la presentación, un tanto desagradable, de todos sus juegos. Lo de la moneda que sale del brazo es asqueroso!! (aunque eso sí  (y aquí viene un comentario tonto mío)... con tanto hierro en la sangre no tendrá que volver a comer lentejas en su vida  :D ).

Pero vamos que,_ en este mundo traidor, 
nada es verdad ni mentira,
todo depende del color,
del cristal con que se mira_
Un saludo

----------


## J.C.

Sin ofender, pero todos se la dan de sabiondos "aca usa camara, aca no" pero eso porque vieron las "soluciones" en YouTube, sino todos se andarían preguntando como lo hizo... Es facil decir "haaa Copperfield no vuela usa X objeto" cuando ya nos contaron el secreto.
Ojo, no estoy defendiendo a Criss Angel, pero... por que no se dejan de j@der diciendo "aca el sol esta de este lado y la sombra del otro" y yo que se... porque eso lo vieron en YouTube... no es que miraron el programa y el estaba levitando y dijeron "miraa el sol esta mal" (y además de verlo en donde sea están revelando un efecto que sea el que sea bueno malo o de cámara, porque algun profano debe haber entrado y visto esta "solución"). Aparte si vamos con ese concepto... si nos grabamos todos de cuerpo entero (y digo de cuerpo entero porque en YouTube por lo general en los videos se ven manos, mesa, cartas y musica de fondo sin diálogo... para ver eso prefiero ver a Criss Angel) haciendo casi cualquier rutina mágica, a la camara no se la engaña y la missdirection no sirve asi que si nos miran una y otra y otra y otra vez nos podrian decir los mismos comentarios... ¿O me van a decir que si miran 100 veces un video de Tamariz no notan ningun movimiento extraño discutible?

Pîensenlo...

----------


## Imata magic

Al parecer si eres muy nuevo en la magia mira si quieresa saber ams de criss angel y sus efectos investiga un poco enrealidad no te resulta muy dificil de saber como hace suus efectos la maldita pagian de youtube se ha encargado de revelar varios aunque no todos sean la verdadera respuesta eso ya te lo dejo a criterio....saludos

----------


## angelmiki

creo que hay que respetar un poco mas a criss angel, tiene de sobra efectos muy buenos de magia, te pueden gustar o no pero no se puede negar el exito que tiene,  a mi particularmente cruzar de un edificio a otro, cruzar la piscina ...etc no es el tipo de magia que me gusta pero la respeto.

----------


## joweme

Decir eso de CRISS ANGEL es como decir que yo no me creo tu magia porque usas un FP. saludos a todos los magos incluidos los reyes que tambien lleban la magia a los niños. 8-)

----------


## marcoCRmagia

hola, estaba haciendo una busqueda en el buscador y me encontre este hilo, y me llamo la atencion, lo lei un poco y aunque ya hace rato que no hay nuevos mensajes me gustaria dar mi opinion:

la magia es ilusionar a las demas personas y hacerles creer en algo imposible, si criss angel usa trucos de camara para lograrlo, pues igualmente es magia, porque que yo sepa logra ilusionar a la gente, y ademas el no usa exclusivamente trucos de camara, ademas el es un gran mago, y le tengo mucho respeto.

gracias

(ya se que es un hilo viejo... pero no me pude resistir a dar mi opinion  :Smile1: )

----------


## lu_mindfreak

_ Miren, yo vengo a darles mi opinión, qe, no creo qe la tomen muy en serio, ya qe soy muy joven, 
pero realmente, yo creo plenamente en todo lo qe hace Criss, 
él es en realidad mi ídolo y es la causa de qe yo me haya interesado por la magia, y de qe yo este en este foro tambien (jajaa).. 
Si yo llego a tener algún futuro por la magia, es solamente porqe empezé a ver su programa, y, repito CREO PLENAMENTE EN ÉL.
Tengo algun qe otro testimonio de amigos.. La tía de una de mis amigas, lo vio en vivo, en USA dice qe es increible, no hay ningun truco de magia, es todo limpio ahi mismo [ y no vio uno de los trucos estúpidos y simples, qe hasta yo deduzco como los hace, lo vio hacer un buen acto]..

Bueno yo creo qe ya qedo bien clara mi opinión.. No me odien por amar a Criss Angel =P
beso grande
bye_

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Nadie te va a odiar por que te guste Criss Angel, o por lo menos no debería por cuestión de respeto y libertad de expresión...

Sin embargo, sí diré que su escuela es diferente a la nuestra. Criss tiene un estilo algo distante del concepto de magia que hay aquí. Él es un mago más... efectista, más comercial por así decirlo (no sé si estoy usando las palabras correctas, de no ser así que alguien me corrija).


Un saludete

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> hola, estaba haciendo una busqueda en el buscador y me encontre este hilo, y me llamo la atencion, lo lei un poco y aunque ya hace rato que no hay nuevos mensajes me gustaria dar mi opinion:
> 
> la magia es ilusionar a las demas personas y hacerles creer en algo imposible, si criss angel usa trucos de camara para lograrlo, pues igualmente es magia, porque que yo sepa logra ilusionar a la gente, y ademas el no usa exclusivamente trucos de camara, ademas el es un gran mago, y le tengo mucho respeto.
> 
> gracias
> 
> (ya se que es un hilo viejo... pero no me pude resistir a dar mi opinion )


Perdón por el doble post.

La magia es ilusionar y hacer creer algo imposible. Pero no crees que eso es jugar un poco sucio? La magia es ilusionar sí, pero en mi opinión eso es limitarte a hacer una película, ni más ni menos... es mi opinión.

----------


## Zeleth

> Perdón por el doble post.
> 
> La magia es ilusionar y hacer creer algo imposible. Pero no crees que eso es jugar un poco sucio? La magia es ilusionar sí, pero en mi opinión eso es limitarte a hacer una película, ni más ni menos... es mi opinión.


A mi me ilusiono mucho el rey leon. Casi lloro. pero Criss angel es un gran guionista. ¿por que se dedicaba a eso no? o.o

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> A mi me ilusiono mucho el rey leon. Casi lloro. pero Criss angel es un gran guionista. ¿por que se dedicaba a eso no? o.o


Jjajajajaj Zeleth, estás flipado tio... :P 

No se si se ha entendido bien lo que he querido decir, que viene a ser que pienso que los cortes de cámara en la magia no me parecen bien, ya que entonces, como el otro día me dijo un amigo, sería como si al director del señor de los anillos lo hacemos el mejor mentalista del mundo porque, oye, convocó a un millón de muertos en la tercera peli... A eso me refiero!! :P

Por cierto Zeleth, pronto iré para Málaga a vivir de nuevo, una quedadita no?

----------


## Némesis

Yo creo que antes de opinar sobre un mago (o juzgarle, mejor dicho) podríamos, por ejemplo, ver una actuación suya en directo.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...ighlight=Vegas

Y allí no hay trucos de cámara que valgan, ¿vale?

PD. ¿Cómo puñetas se activa un link aquí? ¡Cachis! En el foro viejo era más fácil.
PD2. Claro. se hace solo... :P

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Me trago mis palabras Némesis (q envidia me das despues de haber leido esto), pero una cosa; yo creo que no he juzgado a nadie, solo he dicho que su estilo es "diferente" al nuestro, no he dicho que sea ni mejor ni peor. Lo de los cortes de cámara era una reflexión y un pensamiento mío, que se puede aplicar a toda la magia.

Un saludete

----------


## Némesis

;-) No era por ti, hombre de Dios.

Y coincido al 100% con tu reflexión.
Yo con trucos de cámara sé hacer una rutina muy buena: Hago desaparecer cinco barajas de colorines debajo de mi sobaco y reaparecen mágicamente entre las guindillas del culillo de cierto forero que anda por aquí.
¿A que es bueno?

----------


## Iban

No termino de ver que tu juego vaya a tener éxito, Némesis. Se supone que el gran final tiene que ser un climax, y esto que propones acabaría con una persecución por el escenario y, posiblemente algún que otro tiro.

----------


## gabo2503

Criss Angel es puro trucos de cámara, edición y audiencia pagada. Si tu orgullo no te deja verlo es otra cosa. Recomiendo que lean este artículo y así vean realmente el fraude que es Criss Angel.

http://conidayvuelta.wordpress.com/2...-agua-parte-i/

----------


## marcostux

Hola personalmente pienso que los magos no deben usar efectos de camara ni nada parecido para decir que hace verdadera magia, esa que lleva tiempo y dedicación, al principio admiraba mucho su trabajo pero si se fijan bien y miran repetidas veces sus videos, se daran cuenta que usa efectos de camara y hasta la mayaria del publico trabaja con el :-( que triste en verdad

----------


## Jimmy MX

Por la descripción del show a mi pareció que no es más que una función de teatro con buenos vestuarios, buena iluminación y buena musica.

----------


## Némesis

> Criss Angel es puro trucos de cámara, edición y audiencia pagada. Si tu orgullo no te deja verlo es otra cosa. Recomiendo que lean este artículo y así vean realmente el fraude que es Criss Angel.


Gracias, ya lo leímos el primer día que lo pusiste. Qué sí, hombre, que el blog es la leche, y el espectáculo de magia del que lo ha escrito todavía lo es más...

¡Mi orgullo dice! Me impide hasta colgar vídeos míos en este foro... (aunque por desgracia corren algunso sueltos por ahí...)




> Por la descripción del show a mi pareció que no es más que una función de teatro con buenos vestuarios, buena iluminación y buena musica.


Tú lo has dicho... "por la descripción pareció"... Como comprenderás, el comentario se descalifica a sí mismo...

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues yo defiendo la opinión de que deben usarse todos los medios para ilusionar (que me perdonen los puristas).

Mi posición parte de que al menos yo, soy mago (quiero decir, pretendo serlo) PARA el público. Es al público a quien debemos ilusionar y hacer creer en la magia y si no, al menos que no encuentren una explicación lógica y así llenarles de emoción. 
Desde el principio de los tiempos se han usado "trucos sucios" para conseguir este fin, que por no hacer daño a nadie creo que justifica los medios. Las nuevas tecnologías nos aportan nuevos campos en los que movernos y nuevas ventajas... ¡creo que no debemos estancarnos por buscar métodos puristas que se basen tan sólo en la habilidad! ¡La magia también es intelecto y sutileza mental!

Bien cierto es que un mago, *para nosotros los magos*, el *mérito reconocido* está en ser habilidoso, inteligente, buen actor, etc. Pero esque la mayoría no trabajamos ni hacemos magia para magos (aunque nos gusta que nos reconozcan en el gremio), sino para el público; y nuestro deber es causarles la máxima emoción e impresión mágica a ellos, *casi* por el medio que sea.

Ahí queda mi humilde argumentación.

Gracias, un saludo a todos.

----------


## ignoto

> Por la descripción del show a mi pareció que no es más que una función de teatro con buenos vestuarios, buena iluminación y buena musica.


A eso te podría responder que el 95 % de los magos extranjeros y el 99% de los magos españoles montan un espectáculo con una birria de vestuario, una iluminación patética y una música metida sin ton ni son.

----------


## diverland

vaya....mudo me quedo....que creativo el Sr Angel....

----------


## magikcrash

Señores aqui un voto de confianza para criss, no a llegado a ser quien es solo con mentiras... y no me perderia un duelo asi ! !

----------


## Némesis

> vaya....mudo me quedo....que creativo el Sr Angel....


Hombre, un poco sí...

----------


## S. Alexander

Por ejemplo en su Voodoo, en la moneda a través del brazo, en el especial de Halloween... Criss no hace nada mal su trabajo, pero realmente *quiero y espero* ver una gran ilusión del tipo Criss Angel sin esos ángulos de cámara. Confío en que salga.  :001 005:

----------


## Némesis

¿En un teatro y con cámaras siguiéndolo en el backstage en directo te sirve?

----------


## S. Alexander

Eso lo ha hecho  :07:  ¿no? Vamos, no sé, ¿por qué me preguntas eso? xD  :302:

----------


## Némesis

Como dices que esperas ver una gran ilusión sin esos ángulos de cámara...

La que te comento es una que ves constantemente 360 grados (es una transposición en que poco después aparece por el patio de butacas y en ningún momento lo pierdes de vista). La cámara está para hacer de "testigo" que no se ha valido de fugas por el backstage.

¿Te convence?

----------


## S. Alexander

Pues no lo he visto, ¡me gustaría verlo!  :117:   :001 005:

----------


## Mago Anónimo

Entiendo de verdad todas sus opiniones. He oido mucho sobre la cantidad de dinero que paga a la gente para hacer efectos de cámara pero pensad esto ¿de donde ha salido este tio? No ha llegado a donde esta por hacer efectos de camara. Ya ganaba una pasta con 17 años. 

Sinceramente, lo de los trucos de cámara me parace una explicacion demasiado facil y carente de base. Es sencillamente imposible hacer eso.

----------


## Iban

No nos engañemos, mago anónimo. Muchos de sus efectos son simplemente cámaras y extras. Lo que no quita para que sea también bueno en otras disciplinas más puristas. Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.

----------


## Mago Anónimo

Insisto en que es demasiado complicado de realizar. Por dos razones evidentes:

1- El dinero: Tienes que pagara especialistas que lo hagan. Y si tienen que hacerlo con cada truco que haga, hace tiempo que se queda pobre. Y si además tiene que pagar a todo quisqui que lo vea y pase para que guarden silencio, además amenazándoles con la demanda si revelan algo, imposible que nadie lo haya hecho.

2- La complicación técnica que requiere manipular las cintas para quitar los elementos que supuestamente revelan el truco o la trampa es de un prodigio muy difícilmente alcanzable. Estudio audiovisuales. Y lo he comentado con profesores y profesionales y todos me dicen lo mismo "No se qué demonios hará ese tío o cómo lo hará, pero no cabe la menor duda de dos cosas: que no es un verdadero mago y que las cámaras no pueden ser". Además mira las cámaras que usa. No es que tengan mucha calidad.

Además, si fueran efectos de cámara hace ya mucho tiempo que se habría descubierto. ¿Sabes la cantidad de especialistas que escrutan una a una sus cintas para ver el truco?

Ante esto sólo cabe una explicación: No sólo es buen mago, sino que además tiene la mente y la habilidad de un puñetero genio.

En vez de criticar por criticar y buscar respuestas facilonas. Investigad para tener una base sobre la que asentar vuestras teorías.

Salud

----------


## Némesis

Anónimo, considero que te has "pasao".

Te asseguro que Criss Angel, dinero, lo que es dinero, tiene a carretadas, por lo que si quisiera podría comprar el país donde yo vivo entero. Para probar lo que digo, baste considerar que la productora para la cual trabaja tieneno sé cuántas oficinas repartidas por Las Vegas, a parte de ser propietarios de un hotel de lujo en dicha ciudad (el famoso Luxor) y de ser dueños de media docena de canales de televisión.

Otra cosa muy diferente es que sistemáticamente achaquemos a actores y a programillas de edición cada efecto que le vemos hacer y que no sabemos cómo, cosa que tenemos el vicio de hacer muy a menudo.

----------


## Iban

Escúchame, mago Anónimo, porque te voy a contetar con todo el cariño del mundo.

Y, en parte, también por respeto a Némesis, que está aquí, que fue a verle a Las Vegas, y flipó piruletas (por lo que, teniendo su palabra, a mí no me hace falta más), voy a partir de que Criss hace muy buenas cosas, y con mucho estilo.

Pero también he visto vídeos suyos y, con todos mis respetos, en algunos conozco el secreto y sé que si los que están alrededor no están compinchados, es imposible. Y me refiero, por ejemplo, a lo de caminar por encima de las aguas en aquella piscina.

Para empezar, los efectos de postproducción no son tan caros, hasta se pueden ver algunos por youtube de gente que se graba en su casa.

Por otra parte, los medios técnicos "in situ" sí que son caros, pero teniendo detrás un productora que va a sacar un buen pellizco del programa grabado, créeme que hay presupuesto. ¿O te has preguntado alguna vez cuánto valen las tonterías que hace Iker Jiménez en su nave del misterio? Pues esto es lo mismo.

Y para terminar, los compinches, no se les paga por mantener el secreto, se les paga por actuar. Es decir: cobran como un extra; no hace falta sobornarles.

Está feo decir que Criss Angel es un falso mago, porque no es así, pero tampoco tenemos que cerrar los ojos y no ser capaces de distinguir cuándo hay un escenario preparado.

----------


## Némesis

> Y, en parte, también por respeto a Némesis, que está aquí, que fue a verle a Las Vegas, y flipó piruletas (por lo que, teniendo su palabra, a mí no me hace falta más), voy a partir de que Criss hace muy buenas cosas, y con mucho estilo.


¡Ojo! Le puse algunas pegas al espectáculo que vi (tres concretamente), no digo que sea "perfesto"... Pero desde luego no es lo que muchos imaginamos, quedándonos sólo con su show.

----------


## Nether

Mago Anónimo;

Sobre el tema del dinero... un tío que tiene un Lambo Murciélago mate y que vive en una suite en el Luxor, tiene un show propio de TV con A&E respaldándole, y a saber qué variedad de artículos de merchandising a disposición de quinceañeras hormonadas, tiene el dinero para hacer setups, todos los que quiera y más.

Sobre Criss Angel, de todos los magos diva de TV, sinceramente, prefiero a Criss Angel con sus estúpidas grúas y paseos por piscinas que a Blaine con sus burbujas de agua y ridículos lloriqueos delante de las masas, pero ten claro que tanto éste como el otro como aquel, son más showmans que magos.

Por ponerlo de otra forma; mientras para un mago la magia es el elemento principal de su actuación, para estos personajes, la magia es sólo un efecto para su espectáculo.

Sobre los extras que salen en los vídeos: no cuesta más de $100 y un NDA(non disclosure agreement) de esos que tanto les gusta firmar a los americanos tener una boca cerrada. Pongamos el vídeo de la piscina. ¿Qué puede haber? ¿20 personas? Pues $2000, que es lo que se gasta cualquiera de estos en una noche de farra, y encima no lo ponen ni ellos, lo pone la cadena/productora.

Conclusión: para el profano, estos personajes son la bomba y los mejores magos del mundo. Para la gente del mundillo, en especial los más puristas, son aberraciones con lazos de sangre con el mago enmascarado.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Mago Anónimo;
> 
> Sobre el tema del dinero... un tío que tiene un Lambo Murciélago mate y que vive en una suite en el Luxor, tiene un show propio de TV con A&E respaldándole, y a saber qué variedad de artículos de merchandising a disposición de quinceañeras hormonadas, tiene el dinero para hacer setups, todos los que quiera y más.
> 
> Sobre Criss Angel, de todos los magos diva de TV, sinceramente, prefiero a Criss Angel con sus estúpidas grúas y paseos por piscinas que a Blaine con sus burbujas de agua y ridículos lloriqueos delante de las masas, pero ten claro que tanto éste como el otro como aquel, son más showmans que magos.
> 
> Por ponerlo de otra forma; mientras para un mago la magia es el elemento principal de su actuación, para estos personajes, la magia es sólo un efecto para su espectáculo.
> 
> Sobre los extras que salen en los vídeos: no cuesta más de $100 y un NDA(non disclosure agreement) de esos que tanto les gusta firmar a los americanos tener una boca cerrada. Pongamos el vídeo de la piscina. ¿Qué puede haber? ¿20 personas? Pues $2000, que es lo que se gasta cualquiera de estos en una noche de farra, y encima no lo ponen ni ellos, lo pone la cadena/productora.
> ...


 :O11:  Un poquito de tranquilidad, hombre... bueno, yo creo que pertenezco un poquito a este mundillo mágico (sí, un poquito, porque luego me regañáis  :001 005: ) y para mí no son aberraciones...

Pero fuera de mi opinión personal, permíteme decirte que la mayoría, para los que trabajamos es para el público, no para nuestro propio mundillo (que los hay, benditos sean). A quienes les debemos causar la impresión de ser los mejores magos del mundo es al público, no a nosotros mismos (ya que el público, gracias a Dios, nos supera en número de momento).

Respecto a los puristas, y esto sí es opinión personal, admiro profundamente su trabajo y esfuerzo, pero compadezco su auto-limitación... no entiendo por qué conformarse con la simple habilidad humana cuando el propio intelecto (y me refiero con esto a todo tipo de artilugio o máquina) es un elemento que da mucha fuerza al ser humano y a nuestros efectos mágicos.  :001 07: 

Un cordial saludo  :001 302: 

PD: Las grúas no son estúpidas, son máquinas... ¡pero aún así creo que les debes mucho porque has escrito esto debajo de un techo que se ha construído gracias a una grúa! Yo proclamo este día como: El Día Interplanetario de la Grúa, ¡felicidades a todos! (Esto va en plan "coña" para relajar :P)

----------


## Mago Anónimo

Mmmmmm....Desde luego no os falta razón, pero hay algo ahí que no encaja, es demasiada gente. Me cuesta creer que tengan semejante pasta. Aparte que no es el único mago de la cadena.

A lo mejor es un sentimiento infantil, pero me gusta creer que tiene mucha habilidad, no por fe ciega, sino porque, aparte que use grúas y toda la pesca, es un buen mago, de hecho, quitemos todo el supuesto "arte de cámara", es uno de los mejores del mundo. En técnica y en ambientación.

----------


## joses

Entonces, ¿todo lo que ace criss es truco de camara? ¿Cómo lo saben?

----------


## joses

Para mí el unico efecto que es seguro que lo hizo con arreglo de camara es uno en el que manda a unos señores más lejos de lo que estaban en un pasillo supuestamente sin que ellos sepan cómo, pero a mi me parece que el no hace todo con efecto de camara y ese argumento no está bien fundamentado ya que no hay pruebas solidas y no digan que es la única forma posible porque con todos los trucos y equipos del mundo se pueden hacer cosas que se creen imposibles.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Para mí el unico efecto que es seguro que lo hizo con arreglo de camara es uno en el que manda a unos señores más lejos de lo que estaban en un pasillo supuestamente sin que ellos sepan cómo, pero a mi me parece que el no hace todo con efecto de camara y ese argumento no está bien fundamentado ya que no hay pruebas solidas y no digan que es la única forma posible porque con todos los trucos y equipos del mundo se pueden hacer cosas que se creen imposibles.


No se refieren a "trucos de cámara", sino a "ángulos forzados". Pero, como creo que se ha dicho, todos usamos ángulos forzados incluso en la realidad, ya que es parte de ciertas técnicas y actos.  :Wink1:

----------


## alvarovilla

> es uno de los mejores del mundo. En técnica y en ambientación.


Hay muchos magos en el mundo y si tuviera que hacer una lista con los mejores manipuladores o que mejor destreza tengan no estría criss ni de lejos...pero es cuestion de gustos

----------


## joses

estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice maguo migaja :"todos usamos ángulos forzados incluso en la realidad, ya que es parte de ciertas técnicas y actos". 
todos usamos estos angulos forzados porque hay efectos que simplemente no son efectos si se ven desde otro angulo .

----------

